# Aurilla alcanza su tresmilésimo mensaje



## lazarus1907

*¡Enhorabuena por todos esos mensajes!* (espero que hayas terminado el último que te faltaba para llegar a los 3000).


----------



## Kong Ze

Enhorabuena, Aurilla. Da gusto leerte. 
(¡Y ya no son 3.000, sino 3.011 y subiendo!)


----------



## heidita

Aurilla, siempre tan buen caracter...igualito que yo!!!!!!!!!

Muchas veces hemos conocido, muchas más espero.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!Congratulations!¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Good work! You're very helpful and very nice.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations and many thank-yous!  Way to go!

Looking forward to the next thousand,
Chaska


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, aurilla!  Well done!*


----------



## la reine victoria

30+ Posts per day!​ 
*A      U      R       I       L       L      A*​ 
*U*​ 
*R*​ 
*I*NDEED​ 
*L*IKE​ 
*L*IGHTNING*! ! !*​ 
*AWESOME*​ 
* * * * * * * *  *​ 
Many well-deserved congratulations, and thanks.​ 

LRV​


----------



## Residente Calle 13

¡Ay, bendito! 

¿Son tres mil ya?

¡Felicidades y que escribes aunque sea tres millones más!


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

¡Muchas Felicidades por haber cumplido los tres mil!

¡Que sigas iluminándonos con tus aportes muy divertidos y amables y que recorras estos foros siempre rellenándolos con tus posts como recorre una orilla del mar por el océano enorme..!


----------



## KateNicole

Congratulations!  Thanks for all your help and kind posts!  Keep up the wonderful work.


----------



## Mei

Muchas Felicidades Aurilla!!!!!!! 

Mei


----------



## Fernando

Estupendo, Aurilla. Gracias por tus mensajes. Son de lo más instructivo.


----------



## América

*Aurilla, muchas felicidades en este postaniversario, y gracias por todas tus participaciones en mis consultas.*


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA!!! 

Alundra.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, Aurilla!  A tus conocimientos se une tu simpatía.  Te has ganado nuestro corazón.
Soledad


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Aurilla....
¡muchas gracias por toda la ayuda!
Saludos


----------

